# De-humidifier and a hamster



## honeythehamster123 (Feb 14, 2018)

Hello everybody,

I was wondering whether it is safe to have a de-humidifier running and a hamster in the same room?

Thank you.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Can’t see why not, wouldn’t think one would cause any harm to an Hamster


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I have an air purifier in the same room as my hamster with no bad effects. 

For as long as the de-humidifier doesn't contain any oils to make a nice smell I see no issues.


----------



## honeythehamster123 (Feb 14, 2018)

Animallover26 said:


> I have an air purifier in the same room as my hamster with no bad effects.
> 
> For as long as the de-humidifier doesn't contain any oils to make a nice smell I see no issues.


Thank you for the help.


----------

